
Ask HN: Is polymimetic alloy (from Terminator 2) a physical possibility? - oh_teh_meows
I understand it&#x27;s likely not technically feasible right now, but suppose we&#x27;re sufficient advanced, how would we go about doing it?<p>Some ideas I have:
1. Use quantum locking to rearrange superconducting particles by altering shape of magnetic field.
2. Tiny bots with magnets around them. Use a combination of repelling and attraction to propel themselves to wherever is needed.<p>I&#x27;m not a physicist, but this topic greatly interests me.
======
thedevindevops
Here are a few good terms to help your search:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utility_fog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utility_fog)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claytronics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claytronics)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmable_matter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmable_matter)

~~~
oh_teh_meows
Thank you!

